# mineral salt block?



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

I have a pregnant doe (nigerian) and a boer. I am not currently feeding a mineral salt block is that going to cause a problem?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I would get one or better yet loose mineral.They need minerals specialy if they are pregnant to make milk


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

ok do they need salt


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have loose minerals available? You don't need a block if you have goat minerals available. The loose minerals are a must. The salt block is an extra pretty much. 

I always have loose minerals available free choice. Also try to keep a white salt lick and a sweetlix block out...the goats eat the sweetlix block like candy though so have to watch them. 

But yeah, definately keep the loose minerals available constantly.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Loose minerals are the way to go to keeping them from suffering any deficiencies. I buy a large bag of loose minerals for my boer/mixes and it lasts quite a while. I think I have to buy a bag every 4-5 months? And it's around $23 a bag at our local feed store. 

MAKE SURE IT"S GOAT SPECIFIC! Don't buy mineral for other animals...because things like copper - other animals don't need much of - but goats need a lot of copper....


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

is that all I need besides her feed to insure good health for her and her unborn kids?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

good alfalfa hay atleast 3rd cut is best.Grain and fresh clean water daily. If you vaccinate you will need to do so 2 weeks before she kids and you will need to deworm her right after she kids.If your selenium deficient in your area you will also need to give selenium with vitamin E.Good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

what would I vaccinate for. I am new to this


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone...loose salts and minerals(for goats)is essential ...free choice...the blocks aren't good enough for them alone.... .. also baking soda free choice..

CD&T vaccine... is good to give at ..1 month prior to kidding ...if the goat never had a shot before... then will need the booster shot 21 to 28 days later... :wink:


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

ok where would I get a CD&T shot


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tractor Supply carries Bar-Vac CD/T as well as the syringes and needles..they also carry Ivermectin injectible wormer or what I use, the ivermectin horse paste..CD/T needs to be given to pregnant does 4 weeks before delivery...and if this is her first vaccine, it will need to be boostered 3 weeks from the initial injection. The dose is 2cc regardless of size or breed.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

oops sorry I said 2 weeks.I don't vaccinate anymore so go with what they said


----------



## Hannah (Oct 17, 2010)

ok I will go and see


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I give the Colorado Surem of CDT instead of the Bar Vac, my vet finally agrees that the Bar vac can leave lumps. 2cc no matter the age or weight.

Also it goes Sub Q, (under the skin), I give my goats the shot in their armpit.

If you have a pregnant one she needs it 2-4 weeks before she kids, if you miss that window, no problem (I have done it before), it just means the babies will need one at 21 to 28 days then again in another 21-28 days. If mom got hers they need tow shots if mom did NOT get her shot then the babies need three.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

liz said:


> Tractor Supply carries Bar-Vac CD/T as well as the syringes and needles..they also carry Ivermectin injectible wormer or what I use, the ivermectin horse paste..CD/T needs to be given to pregnant does 4 weeks before delivery...and if this is her first vaccine, it will need to be boostered 3 weeks from the initial injection. The dose is 2cc regardless of size or breed.


You can use the horsey stuff??? ivermectin horse paste


----------

